# Fishing UT - Stocking Report (free android app)



## ijmiller (Apr 25, 2013)

If anyone here is interested, I've just finished a free android app that parses, organizes and displays Utah's stocking reports. Its been set up to also trigger notifications when new reports have been released. I've done a few of these apps for the states around me (I'm from NH) and found your state's reports to be an easy port, so that's why I threw this one together. Please let me know if you come across any issues or have any suggestions!

Fishing UT - Stocking Report
https://play.google.com/store/apps/deta ... .fishingUT

--
Ian


----------



## ijmiller (Apr 25, 2013)

Someone had asked in the original thread if I had used eclipse to create this (lost during the move). The answer is yes. I've never tried marmalade but it sounds pretty cool. It's a big time investment to learn all the specifics for programming each mobile device platform (iOS, blackberry, windows, etc.). Too bad they charge $100/yr to use it.


----------



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

My two favorites -- Android and the outdoors. 

My sole suggestion for vast improvement is to sort the output differently. 

You sort the stocking list by county, and then alphabetically by name of body of water. 

I think the single most useful sort would be by stocking date, reverse chronological. First and foremost, I want to know where fish have been dumped in the last week. 

I see you're from back east. Out here, we routinely travel far greater distances because traffic is lighter and speed limits are higher. The county sort just isn't that useful out here, where most of us pick from among three to five counties on a normal weekend without a second thought. Also, we have a large number of small bodies of water out here. The Uinta National Forest, alone, is said to have 500 "lakes" -- many not larger than an east-coast farm pond. 

Again, thank you!


----------



## ijmiller (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback! Once a new report is downloaded, all the newly stocked counties and water bodies will turn green to make it a bit easier to distinguish. It should be pretty straight forward to change this, though, and color-code by stocking date instead of newly downloaded date.

I've attached a few screenshots showing what an updated report looks like.


----------



## ijmiller (Apr 25, 2013)

I just pushed out v2.1. This should give the color coding seen above without having to wait for a new report.


----------



## Flyfish4thrills (Jan 2, 2008)

I was first excited then after seeing the app, very disappointed. Let me explain how I use stocking reports. I copy and paste them into a spreadsheet that includes past years, then sort based on water body name, if known, or by county if fishing a general area, then by date. Sometimes I'll sort by species if looking for grayling lakes, etc. However, I'm usually interested in what was stocked 2-4 yrs ago, not last week. (some lakes are stocked aerially with fingerlings). Some places are only stocked every other year, etc. I guess if I were taking different groups of scouts or youth fishing every week, or if I were a 6" Finless Freddy Aficionado then I would find your app useful. If you could make it a sortable, searchable database of the stocking for past years, I would probably pay to have that app to save me time.


----------



## ijmiller (Apr 25, 2013)

That's great info. I'm storing the downloaded stocking events in a database so it'd be pretty easy to do just about any type of querying. The hardest part would be incorporating intelligently it into the user interface. As you're probably well aware, Utah keeps a 10 year stocking history which I can also pull into the app and parse.

So what do you think about this? I'll add a query option to the menu. This will kick off a window where you can select the years, counties, and species you're interested in (they have an 'all' option too). The results will be color-coding (something other than green) for the counties, and water bodies that match. I can roll this into the current app via a future update. Let me know if I'm missing anything!


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

Thank you for your app. The new updates that you are talking about would be great! I did notice that Wayne Co is not on list. That is the area that I am most interested in reports.


----------



## ijmiller (Apr 25, 2013)

Once I incorporate the past years reports, Wayne County should show up. It looks like they haven't published any stocking reports there yet this year.


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

Of course. That makes sense that it wouldn't have any reports for Wayne yet. Those updates to be able to pull info from other years will be helpful. Will you push the update out or will I need to manually update?


----------



## ijmiller (Apr 25, 2013)

I just pushed out v2.3. It should be on the market in a few hours. You should be notified of the update (eventually), but if you check 'My apps' from within the market app later tonight, you may be able to download it a bit sooner.

The past events take a little while to download a parse because they contain 2500+ events. I did verify that Wayne county is now there, with quite a few bodies of water. I've now started on the sort feature. It shouldn't take too long to finish.


----------



## HunterGeek (Sep 13, 2007)

Very nice! I checked it out on my wife's Galaxy. Any chance of an iOS version? All my mobile devices are Apple products.


----------



## ijmiller (Apr 25, 2013)

I tried to release the NH version on the apple store last year but they rejected it because the user interface was 'too simple'. I'm planning on re-doing it, but it'll probably be over the winter so you won't see it until next season.


----------



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to do this. Being a Grad student I often only have a half hours to go hit something, and like to look at stocking reports to see if I can get into some quick action. This just saved me time!!


----------



## ijmiller (Apr 25, 2013)

No problem!


----------

